# am I too big?



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

O.O

She doesn't look 15hh...

My boyfriend is 6'2", and rides a 15.2hh mare... and his legs don't hang down that far on her... in fact, they look quite nice together.

Are you sure she's 15hh? Not trying to question your intelligence... she just doesn't look that tall, especially if you're only 5'8"...


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

She doesn't appear 15hh. My boy is 3, and stands 15hh and I am 145 and 5'8" as well. Idk, maybe I look funny too? but he looks taller than your girl there....

OH and in the second pic, we are in about 6" or so of tall grass...


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

No I'm not sure if that's how tall she is. I was trying to remember what her owner said as far as how tall she is. I will be out there tomorrow and can check for myself. Do I look too big on her though?


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

You do look a little big on her.. but as long as she doesn't throw a fit when you get on her and she feels like she can handle herself than you should be fine...


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

According to normal standards, you are a little big for her.

However, she looks like a Haflinger, which are really strong, hardy ponies. I personally don't think you look big on her. She looks happy and you certainly don't look too heavy. She's a cutie!!


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

I believe that the two of you look a little disproportionate to eachother, but with that being said I don't believe that you are too big for her. I agree with Starfeesh that she looks confident and comfortable (as do you).


----------



## Nicole88 (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with the above posters.. aesthetically you may be a bit disproportionate, but she doesn't seem to mind and you are definitely not too heavy. You'd know it if she didn't want you on there! 

And she is absolutely gorgeous by the way, look at all that mane!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Its nto the best fit, but you are not too big on her. NOt at all.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I just think of how disproportionate those big viking dudes looked on icelandics, and it looks fine to me. It also depends if your showing. For example, the mounts tend to be on the shorter side, or the riders bigger, in western, especially reining. In dressage, the horses are big guys, so all the riders look not so big.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks for your advice. I'm totally heart-broken. I went out to ride her today and she absolutely wouldn't have it. She got very antsy when I mounted her, moving around and spinning. I finally got her to stand still and mounted. Then she walked on only for a little bit (maybe 30 feet) and started to buck. She has NEVER bucked! She has gotten a little worse each time I have ridden her - but her owner said she did well in a lesson with a 10 year old on her back. Which makes me wonder if she's getting used to a smaller person on her back and doesn't want a big adult on her anymore. Or maybe she's hurt somewhere. She wouldn't lunge either, kept charging me and changing direction. I've been riding her for MONTHS without this sort of problem, but since she's moved to the new barn, she's gotten worse every week for me. I just emailed her owner and told her about today. I told her if she's fine in lessons with children, then I'll accept the fact that it's just me and I'm too big. But WHO will I ride now? I liked riding her =(


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You are a bit big on her, but I don't see it as a major issue. I don't think you're a giant on her or hurting her, I mean. I think you should be fine.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

well, her owner emailed me back and said she was only ridden once by the 10 year old and that she was naughty then. She said since she's switched barns, she's switched feed because some of her horses were 'ribby'. Disney has never been 'ribby' so she thinks maybe it's too much for her. She said maybe she's 'hot' from the extra sweet feed. Do you think that could make a horse act like that?


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Definately. Too much sweet feed will make a horse hyper especially if they are not in a place where they can burn off the extra energy or being ridden enough to do so. I would cut her back on that and see what happens : }


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok well that's what her owner said she'd do. I know I was BAD today by giving up and putting her back, but I didn't want either of us to get HURT!


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

You should be fine you look a little big but, i probable look even funnier im 5`1 and i ride horses that are 16-17 hands when there fully grown.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok I know this probably belong in the 'training' section, but I'd have to add all the back story, so I'm just going to ask it here. Since the last time she was being naughty and not lunging and bucked when I was riding her...what should I do? If it's just because she's had too much feed, should I just try to ride it out? She's never been a 'hyper' horse so I'm not sure how to handle it. There is another horse we've been working with that was completely out of control the first time we took her out. So the second time we just turned her out in the arena by herself and let her go crazy for a little bit. Then she settled down and was easily handle-able.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We always try to end any horse session on a positive note. If she is dangerous to be on her back, go ahead and just do some ground exercises until you get a good response then put her up. You don't want her to think if she is being a stinker she gets out of work. 
By the way Vida is 14.3 and I am a fat broad at 5'8. I know I look huge on her but we don't get too strenuous and we take lots of breaks.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Like everyone said, you're maybe a tad too big, but you seem happy together. Your horse is probably sturdier than you think, and definitely smaller than 15hh, lol. I am 5'7 and 130 or so on a 15.1 mare. Just do what is comfortable. If you just ride to ride, then don't worry. If you start doing strenuous cross country or jumping, you might not want to stay on her.

As for her acting up, definitely end on a good note. I'm awful pig-headed and I will fight any horse as long as necessary. If she won't move forward, make her move forward and then praise and be done. Typically when horses buck, I ignore it because I've never been on a horse that had a big enough to unseat me, but your comfort zone and her buck may be different. But remember, if her head is up, she can't buck enough to make it feel like anything more than a canter stride.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm 5'9 and ride a 13.3 hand haflinger. We don't show, so I don't care how we "look" but rather more concerned with how comfy my pony is. He handles me just fine and will out-go the bigger guys. 

However, haflingers are super smart and will test. They can also get high strung on sugary feeds. 

However, another issue with haflingers is proper saddle fit. They are very hard to get fit correctly due to their short, wide, but very flat back they usually have. Could it be a saddle fit issue?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Could be a number of things, from an injury/sore back to the sweet feed like you mentioned. When Sandie was put on sweet feed she went NUTS...she went from being a super calm horse to throwing me off her back out of nowhere one night!

So I had them back down the amount they were giving her, and after a few weeks of reduced sweet grain and working her on a regular basis, she was back to her normal, calm self again! 

BTW I think you and pony look cute together! She doesn't appear 15hh in the picture, but maybe it's because you're tall and it's making her look shorter? To put things in perspective, we measured my horse (err, pony technically I guess by her height lol), Sandie, and she is only 14.1hh. Although she looks bigger in my pics because I'm only 5'1"!  I just LOVE ponies!!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, i knew when I did it that it was the wrong thing...but she was being so rotten I didn't know what to do so I put her away. The week before she was being rotten, but I got her to walk once around the arena and then rode her around the pasture for a bit so we ended on a good note then. But yesterday was terrible. Once she tried to buck, I got off and decided to lunge her. Then she wouldn't lunge, kept charging me, I didn't have the lunge whip only a crop...so i just said 'screw it' and put her away. I will NOT give in so easy next time! I realize I have twice as much work ahead of me next week now though


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like there was a safety issue, I don't blame you for putting her up. Hopefully a change in feed will settle her down. I know it can have a huge impact on attitude.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

we'll see. I hope it settles her down because I miss my FUN Disney to ride. I used to ride her on trails, around the pasture at the old place like nothing. I even started walking her over small cross rails because the owners daughter wants to do jumping. I was really looking forward to getting to work with her in that big arena and since we've been out there she's just been a BRAT


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

A lot of times it's also the weather/time of year for mares...they all get kinda CRAZY in the spring, esp. mares!! Mine has been acting out like crazy lately!! My trainer said if you can get through the month of April, you'll be good lol! And look it's MAY!  Things will calm down soon!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I think you look just fine on your horse. I would be surprised if that horse is even 14h though. As Cat, the haflinger queen, said, haflingers are sturdy little ******s.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

The ideal ratio is for your weight to not be more than 20% of the horse/pony's weight. I'm 5'9" and ride our very sturdy 13.3 POA. He's about 950 lbs. I don't have any pictures of me riding him but my legs do look long on him, a little below his stomach.

Next time you lunge her, make sure you take a lunge whip or at least a 12 foot lead that you can swing in a circle around you to keep her out of your space, little booger! Hope you work through this. Ponies can get really naughty because they are usually ridden by kids and get away with stuff and it's hard to find an adult small enough to discipline them. Lots of exercise, mentally and physically really helps take away that ponytude!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

yes, next week I will be lunging her before I get on! Thanks for all the advice


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

On another note, her mom offered me a foal out of the paintxbelgian cross for free - in exchange for working with her horses. i don't think I'm going to take her up on it though, I don't have the time to work with something from a baby!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

rottenweiler said:


> On another note, her mom offered me a foal out of the paintxbelgian cross for free - in exchange for working with her horses. i don't think I'm going to take her up on it though, I don't have the time to work with something from a baby!


Im glad you are at least thinking about not taking her offer up instead of just jumping head first in to it thinking free foal!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah I was really excited when she first mentioned it. She said she was going to look for a nice stocky quarter horse to breed her with and that I could have the foal. My first thought FREE HORSE!!! MINE MINE MINE!!!! Plus, it would probably have paint markings and I've always wanted a paint horse. But then I started thinking about how much WORK would be involved in getting a baby. I think, if the time was right and I found my OWN dream horse, I would be happy to have free board in exchange for working with her horses.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been getting SO frustrated, because being on this forum and being back in the 'horse world' again...makes me want my own horse. I know what I want/need now, not just that I WANT a horse or here's one that's convenient for me to get. BUT I try to remind myself that Disney IS my horse. Ok, so I don't OWN her, and I also don't have to PAY for anything. That in itself should be enough, right? I mean, I'm the only one who rides her...the only one who does ANYTHING with her other than just feed her and turn her in and out. So, to try to control my URGE to buy my own horse, I keep telling myself 'disney IS my horse, Disney IS my horse' and all these reasons. But thinking that disney IS my horse makes me want to go out and BUY stuff for her. Like my own saddle and bridle, pay for a trainer, etc...then I have to remind myself that she really ISN'T my horse. SIGH


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

why don't you see if you can buy her from the stable owner??


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Because she is not the right horse for me. Besides, why should I try to buy her when I can 'treat' her like my own horse without having the expense?


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

If you were too big for your horse she would soon let you know . My partner is 5ft 11 and I am 6ft and we both regularly ride a 14.1 without problems.
Your horse looks like a haflinger / fjord type and will happily carry more weight than you.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, I got back on today. The arena wasn't as muddy this week so I got to lunge her up front. I don't know WHY that horse hates the back of the arena so much but I think that was a lot of the lunging problems I was having with her. Up front today, she was absolutely no problem. Went each direction without hesitation, didn't try to run me over once, etc. so I put the bridle on and hopped on. She was being really antsy in the arena, all I was trying to get her to do was stand still with me on her back. She kept bumping the gate, trying to go out of the arena. So once I got her to just STAND, I had my friend open the gate and I rode her around the pasture for a bit. She was back to her normal naughty self, trying to turn when I wanted her to go straight etc... How do you keep a horse from just blowing through your cues? I would be trying to get her to go straight and she'd want to, say, turn right. She'd start veering to the right so I tightened my left reign and applied pressure with my right leg, but she still turns her neck out to try to avoid the reign cue and barely notices the leg cue


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

no one has tips on horses blowing through cues?


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

rottenweiler, first off you should probably start a new thread in the training section to get more responses. Second did you ever measure her? Just curious. Depending on your body she could be 15hh. (if you have really long legs, hard to tell from one picture) As for the bucking sounds like had a sore back, or possibly was ovulating, having pms. We have a pony mare we have had for 5 months and she just started bucking out of no where and yes she had a sore back. I don't think you are too heavy for her. If she weighs say 800 lbs then she can easily handle 160 lbs unless she has some underlying health issue.

Sounds like she is just bratty. You need to gain her respect on the ground before you will have in under saddle. (trust me I have a bratty mare too I agree that you should just treat her like your horse for now and see what you can accomplish with her. One thing I would suggest is trying to make sure you work with her at least three days in a row. With a bratty horse you really need consistent work several days in a row. 

Does she respond well to praise? If so I would really go overboard with it when she does anything right. I give my mare a bunch of praise just for standing quietly and letting me pick out her hooves LOL.

but you might trying writing up a concise summary in the training thread and see what type of responses you get. good luck, she is darling


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks for the response! Unfortunately I am not able to work with her for more than just one day a week right now


----------



## Norcal (May 19, 2009)

For what it is worth, I don't think that horse is as big as you were told. It also sounds like the person who owns the horse has not been forthright with you in telling you about the horses history. If she owns the horse, she should know who has ridden it and how it acted or responded as a problem/issue would go back to the owner quickly for resolution. Lungeing the horse is just going to build up it's stamina, not solve a problem. There are better ways to fix this with an investment of time, if you want to.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I have to say I was pretty pleased with my last time out. I took some advice from various fellow horseman friends. Changed my lunging tactic a little, and mounted away from the gate. She threw a couple 'temper tantrums' but I had decided before I even got on that I was going to ride out any little fits she had. I brought a dressage whip with me and whenever she started acting naughty she got a little tap with that on her rear end and she straightened right up.


----------

